# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouvelle fonctionnalit forum : le profil pro

## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club Developpez.com,

J'ai le grand plaisir de vous annoncer l'arrive d'une nouveaut. Il s'agit du "Profil Pro".

Qu'est-ce que c'est ? Il s'agit d'un deuxime profil (spar du premier pour des raisons de clart) de type rseau social pro qui vous permet de dclarer des lments de votre vie professionnelle :

 Uploader votre CV directement sur Developpez.com, que vous pouvez rendre visible par tout le monde, ou alors seulement par les recruteurs Indiquer si vous tes en recherche d'emploi Dclarer de manire dtaille l'ensemble de vos comptences, votre parcours professionnels ainsi que votre formation

Le profil pro reprend galement d'autres lments qui existaient dj, comme la localisation (carte des membres) et le systme de dclaration des certifications.

Naturellement, vous n'tes pas oblig de remplir quoi que ce soit. De plus, si vous choisissez de remplir ces lments, pour chaque type d'lment, vous pouvez choisir de les rendre visibles  tous ou seulement aux recruteurs. Les recruteurs dans ce cas seront des personnes identifies par Developpez.com comme telles qui seraient les seules  pouvoir voir ces lments, dans le cadre de leur recherche de nouveau personnel.

Enfin, le profil pro donne galement accs  l'ensemble des participations de la personne qui ne relve pas de la pure participation forum. Il s'agit notamment de la rdaction d'articles, des traductions, des actualits, etc. En gros les mmes informations accessibles au clic sur les emblmes, mais en ayant la possibilit de voir la totalit des participations.

Le profil pro est accessible via trois moyens :
 Dans une discussion, via l'icne Profil Pro disponible  droite des icnes sexe et pays, et avant le nom/prnom (si cette ligne est prsente) Dans une discussion, via le menu droulant disponible au clic sur le pseudo (non disponible pour les invits) Dans le profil forum, via le lien "Voir le profil Pro" dans le cadre en haut  gauche.

En esprant que ces nouveauts vous plairont.  :;): 

Nous vous souhaitons  toutes et  tous une agrable navigation sur Developpez.com.  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

Ca c'est super top cool comme fonctionnalit !  ::ccool:: 

Maintenant aux recruteurs de jouer le jeu !

----------


## tomlev

Super  ::ccool:: 

Petites remarques :
- que les coles soient valides  la main, je comprends, mais pour les comptences, a risque de te prendre pas mal de temps... A mon avis il vaudrait mieux laisser une saisie libre
- dans l'onglet Localisation, ce n'est pas trs clair qu'il faut cliquer sur "carte des membres" pour indiquer sa position
- j'aime beaucoup la visualisation de l'activit ( la Github), mais ce serait plus clair si on voyait au moins le mois

----------


## yimson

Trs bonne fonctionnalit, ce qui prouve l'avancement de notre plateforme.

Par ailleurs, ce sont des donnes dont les recruteurs accderont gratuitement.
Nous ne savons pas ce qu'ils en feront. Est-ce qu'ils les utiliseront en notre faveur?
Moi particulirement, j'vite beaucoup les sites de diffusion de CV. Suivez mon regard

Pensez-y !!!

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut
Il y a un truc pas normale. Je peux modifier mes info mme en mode non connect.
@+

----------


## Dumbeldor

Ah c'est super cette fonction.
Faudra que je mette  jours mon CV et que je remplisse tout a.

Bon boulot comme d'habitude  ::):

----------


## Seb33300

Cette nouvelle fonctionnalit semble plutt cool, jespre qu'elle est destine  voluer vers un rseau d'change avec des recruteurs, parce que sinon, je ne pense pas quelle ait un grand intrt.

Et dans cette optique, il faudra ajouter quelques prcisions supplmentaires, tel que le type de contrat recherch (Salari, freelance, ...) ou la mobilit, et aussi ajouter un petit champ de texte libre  l'attention du recruteur (pour que l'on puisse apporter un certain nombre de prcisions).

----------


## Kdavexky

Bonjour  tous,

Je ne suis pas actif sur le forum.
J'aimerais le devenir mais faute de temps, je ne peux qu'tre passif et lire les excellents articles du site.

L'ide d'intgrer un profil Pro dans ce genre de site est une excellente ide.

Elle peut apporter de nouvelles synergies.

Maintenant, je ne sais pas qu'elle est le pourcentage de visiteurs trangers (je suis de Belgique) mais cela pourrait offrir d'autres opportunits aux visiteurs hors France.

En tout cas, continuez comme cela, votre site est top. Il apporte une plus value aux professionnels.

Bonne Journe  tous.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Cette nouvelle fonctionnalit semble plutt cool, jespre qu'elle est destine  voluer vers un rseau d'change avec des recruteurs, parce que sinon, je ne pense pas quelle ait un grand intrt.


Oui




> Et dans cette optique, il faudra ajouter quelques prcisions supplmentaires, tel que le type de contrat recherch (Salari, freelance, ...) ou la mobilit, et aussi ajouter un petit champ de texte libre  l'attention du recruteur (pour que l'on puisse apporter un certain nombre de prcisions).


Merci pour ces propositions d'amliorations, ca semble utile en effet  ::ccool:: 


 ::merci::

----------


## Mell

Pas mal du tout  ::):  trs bonne ide ! Tu as bien travaill grand patron !

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Je ne suis pas actif sur le forum.
> J'aimerais le devenir mais faute de temps, je ne peux qu'tre passif et lire les excellents articles du site.
> 
> L'ide d'intgrer un profil Pro dans ce genre de site est une excellente ide.
> 
> Elle peut apporter de nouvelles synergies.
> 
> ...


Le club Developpez n'est pas du tout franais mais *international*, donc c'est bien cens tre une application internationale. On  de nombreux membres dans les pays francophones (Belgique, Suisse, Canada, Afrique, ...) mais aussi tout simplement de nombreux Franais expatris (USA, UK, Asie, ...). S'il y  des choses qui ne sont pas optimises dans ce sens hsite pas  poster  la suite clairement ce qui ne fonctionne pas.

 ::merci::

----------


## absot

Je trouve la fonctionnalit trs intressante, merci du travail accomplie.  ::):

----------


## FirePrawn

Serait-il possible d'ajouter un autre niveau de comptence en plus de dbutant, intermdiaire & expert.

Un niveau entre intermdiaire et expert serait bien : matrise ou confirm.

----------


## DotNetMatt

Good job !! Trs bien comme fonctionnalit, c'est complet.

J'ajouterai juste que dans la liste des coles, je ne retrouve pas mon cole de commerce. Je me doute qu'il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de monde ayant un profil atypique donc ce n'est pas forcment problmatique. Je vais mettre "Autre cole niveau Bac+5", mais on ne sait pas trop  quoi a correspond.

----------


## FirePrawn

Tu as un lien pour ajouter ton cole justement  :;):

----------


## DotNetMatt

Ah je n'avais pas vu merci pour l'info  ::mrgreen::

----------


## petitours

Bonjour

Je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique mais un chef d'entreprise, qui a eu besoin dinformaticiens (pour des missions autrement plus importantes que mes bricolages perso) et qui en aura surement besoin de nouveau dans le futur...

Je viens d'aller voir cette nouvelle fonctionnalit fort intressante mais il manque je pense certaines formes de recherche, tel que le freelance (on n'est pas forcment en veille ou en recherche de CDI).

Pour les petites structures comme la mienne, les freelances sont des partenaires trs pertinents.

Autre remarque, parce que les profils que je viens de visiter ne m'ont pas permis dtre sur que a se voit :
Il y a les experts en php, les intermdiaires en C...mais ils y a aussi les experts en "je touche un peu  tout et je suis capable de t'accompagner sur un projet o tout est  dfinir, sans  priori" Cette comptence est peut tre pas facile  faire ressortir  travers une accumulation de comptences (la liste peut tre longue) tel que c'est prsent l.
Dit autrement il y a la comptence dans des technologies mais il y a aussi des comptences/exprience dans des outils et modes de travail (developpeur,formateur, projet, architecture, marketing, ergonomie, un peu de tout...)

Dernire remarque : J'ai du mal  m'y retrouver entre le profil pro et le pas pro. il est "spar du premier pour des raisons de clart" mais je n'arrive pas  percevoir la sparation.
-Oui il y a sparation, il faut tre actif pour aller voir le profil pro, c'est presque dommage de ne pas avoir l'info sur le profil pas pro directement.
-mais Non il n'y a pas sparation, sur mon profil pro on voit mon pseudo (pas bien pro quand mme) et mon avatar (qui ne l'est pas plus)... Je m'interdis ici tout commentaire sur les avatars pro des profils que je viens de visiter  :;): 
Sujet dlicat ceci dit cette histoire de sparation.

----------


## ly2ly69

::mouarf:: 

Cool!

----------


## aladin68

Bonjour,

Il s'agit d'une trs bonne opportunit pour se faire connaittre et mieux s'introduire dans dans le rseau des developpeurs, j'aprcie beaucoup cette initiative

Bonne russite

A

----------


## Mishulyna

> En esprant que ces nouveauts vous plairont.


J'aime bien tous ces changements qui se droulent et se succdent depuis quelque temps, un grand merci pour vos efforts! :+1:

----------


## khayyam90

je ne passe pas souvent par ici, mais comme j'ai dvelopp ce profil pro je vais essayer de ragir sur vos remarques.




> - que les coles soient valides  la main, je comprends, mais pour les comptences, a risque de te prendre pas mal de temps... A mon avis il vaudrait mieux laisser une saisie libre
> - dans l'onglet Localisation, ce n'est pas trs clair qu'il faut cliquer sur "carte des membres" pour indiquer sa position
> - j'aime beaucoup la visualisation de l'activit ( la Github), mais ce serait plus clair si on voyait au moins le mois


je valide moi-mme toutes les demandes d'coles et de comptences, cela vite de rajouter n'importe quoi dans la base et a vite les doublons. Nous n'en sommes qu'au dbut mais on a dj eu pas mal de proposition d'ajouts de comptences dj prsentes.
J'ai rajout les mois dans le visualisation de l'activit.




> Trs bonne fonctionnalit, ce qui prouve l'avancement de notre plateforme.
> 
> Par ailleurs, ce sont des donnes dont les recruteurs accderont gratuitement.
> Nous ne savons pas ce qu'ils en feront. Est-ce qu'ils les utiliseront en notre faveur?
> Moi particulirement, j'vite beaucoup les sites de diffusion de CV. Suivez mon regard
> 
> Pensez-y !!!


On peut quand mme supposer qu'ils utiliseront les donnes pour un but professionnel. Par contre on n'est pas  l'abri qu'ils prennent simplement note que tu as telle ou telle comptence pour remplir leurs viviers. Ca ne sera pas une nouveaut.
C'est pour rduire au maximum ce risque qu'on a mis en place le niveau de visibilit "recruteurs".

@alassanediakite, tu tait peut-tre loggu sur le portail mais plus sur le forum ... mais tu ne peux pas modifier tes infos si tu n'es pas loggu, et personne ne peut modifier tes infos.




> Et dans cette optique, il faudra ajouter quelques prcisions supplmentaires, tel que le type de contrat recherch (Salari, freelance, ...) ou la mobilit, et aussi ajouter un petit champ de texte libre  l'attention du recruteur (pour que l'on puisse apporter un certain nombre de prcisions).


Une chose aprs l'autre, mais c'est une suite possible et trs intressante sur laquelle nous nous penchons dj.




> Serait-il possible d'ajouter un autre niveau de comptence en plus de dbutant, intermdiaire & expert.


tu as t exauc

@ petitours
j'ai rajout le statut "freelance" en attendant d'y voir plus clair sur les orientation  apporter  cet outil et sur l'usage qui en sera fait.

----------


## tomlev

> je valide moi-mme toutes les demandes d'coles et de comptences, cela vite de rajouter n'importe quoi dans la base et a vite les doublons. Nous n'en sommes qu'au dbut mais on a dj eu pas mal de proposition d'ajouts de comptences dj prsentes.


OK !




> J'ai rajout les mois dans le visualisation de l'activit.


Top  ::ccool::

----------


## madoukane2002

> Le club Developpez n'est pas du tout franais mais *international*, donc c'est bien cens tre une application internationale. On  de nombreux membres dans les pays francophones (Belgique, Suisse, Canada, Afrique, ...) mais aussi tout simplement de nombreux Franais expatris (USA, UK, Asie, ...). S'il y  des choses qui ne sont pas optimises dans ce sens hsite pas  poster  la suite clairement ce qui ne fonctionne pas.


Pour appuyer votre dit, je suis du Mali en Afrique et je ne suis pas non plus trs actif. Mais je trouve votre ide trs bien, bravo. J'espre qu'elle donnera la satisfaction souhaite.

----------


## petitours

Attach  tente de faire des remarques utiles, j'ai oubli de dire que ctait super !!

Mais developpez.net est dj tellement incroyable...

Merci et bravo

----------


## Seb33300

Bonsoir,

Il y a un bug au niveau de l'upload des CV.

En effet, j'ai upload le mien au format docx.
J'ai bien un icone qui indique que mon cv est disponible au format word. 
Mais lorsque je clic dessus plus le tlcharger, je rcupre un fichier avec une extension .pdf qui ne s'ouvre pas.
Si je remplace le .pdf par .docx, alors le fichier s'ouvre correctement.

(voir mon profil pro)

----------


## Cimalamungo

Maintenant, nous avons la chance de travailler dans notre domaine. ::ccool::  ::applo::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je voulais parler de cette nouvelle fonctionnalit pour souligner le fait que c'est vraiment trs bien vu sur un point bien prcis : lorsque le recruteur passe dans les messages, il pourra constater en regardant la pertinence des rponses apportes pour voir que tel ou tel membre est rellement comptent dans tel ou tel domaine... C'est un norme plus pour le recruteur et pour les membres qui eux pourront dmontrer leurs comptences par l'aide qu'ils apportent aux autres.

Encore bravo et bien vu!

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut



> @alassanediakite, tu tait peut-tre loggu sur le portail mais plus sur le forum ... mais tu ne peux pas modifier tes infos si tu n'es pas loggu, et personne ne peut modifier tes infos.


Merci de l'attention.
Je persiste...
-> Je me connecte
-> Je change mes infos
-> Je me dconnecte
-> Je reviens sur la discussion
-> Je part dans mon profil, et l je peux continuer  modifier!!!
Au dbut je souponnais la barre d'outils de developpez.com, mais je l'ai dsactiv et rien ne change au comportement ci-dessus.
Merci de croire  mes bonnes intensions.
@+

----------


## Invit

> Salut
> 
> Merci de l'attention.
> Je persiste...
> -> Je me connecte
> -> Je change mes infos
> -> Je me dconnecte
> -> Je reviens sur la discussion
> -> Je part dans mon profil, et l je peux continuer  modifier!!!
> ...





> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il y a un bug au niveau de l'upload des CV.
> 
> En effet, j'ai upload le mien au format docx.
> J'ai bien un icone qui indique que mon cv est disponible au format word. 
> Mais lorsque je clic dessus plus le tlcharger, je rcupre un fichier avec une extension .pdf qui ne s'ouvre pas.
> Si je remplace le .pdf par .docx, alors le fichier s'ouvre correctement.
> 
> (voir mon profil pro)


N'hsitez pas  mettre cela dans les bugs ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/iss...ssuetypeid=bug

----------


## Auteur

> Merci de l'attention.
> Je persiste...


Si cela peut te rassurer : je ne peux pas modifier ton profil (connect ou non), je peux simplement tlcharger ton CV et confirmer tes comptences.

Par contre, je viens de m'apercevoir que lorsque l'on clique sur le profil pro on est redirig vers le serveur www.developpez.com (le forum tant en .net), je ne comprenais pas pourquoi lorsque je cliquais sur Accueil je n'tais pas redirig vers le forum.

Par contre, si je me mets  la place d'un employeur, est-il prvu de rechercher des profils en fonction de certains critres ?

----------


## tomlev

> @alassanediakite, tu tait peut-tre loggu sur le portail mais plus sur le forum ... mais tu ne peux pas modifier tes infos si tu n'es pas loggu, et personne ne peut modifier tes infos.


En fait le problme n'est pas directement li au profil pro, mais plutt au systme d'authentification partag entre le forum et le portail. Le fait de se dconnecter du forum ne dconnecte pas du portail, et donc on peut continuer  diter son profil mme aprs s'tre dconnect du forum...

----------


## Anomaly

> Par contre, si je me mets  la place d'un employeur, est-il prvu de rechercher des profils en fonction de certains critres ?


C'est de l'ordre du possible ; cependant ce n'est pas encore prvu.

----------


## Seb33300

Juste une prcision, hier soir j'ai fait une demande pour ajouter le lyce Gustave Eiffel  Bordeaux.
Je reois une confirmation ce matin, et c'est "Lyce Eiffel  Bordeaux" qui a t ajout (il manque le Gustave !)

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,

Ne faudrait-il pas sparer le champ "cole" de la partie "formations" en trois champs ( Pays ; Rgion ; cole ) ?
Slectionner un pays afficherais les rgions du pays dans le champ du choix de la rgion et slectionner une rgion afficherait les coles de la rgion dans le 3me champs
L il n'y a pas encore beaucoup d'coles mais plus il y en aura, plus il sera difficile de retrouver son cole et on risque d'avoir des doublons avec des labels diffrents.

Pour les comptences, ne faudrait-il pas avoir des "catgories" pour trier les comptences et mieux les retrouver ? (ex : Langues ; Langages informatique ; Outils de gnie logiciel ; etc. )

----------


## nabolandro

Moi, je trouve cette gniale car peut-tre nous pourrons discuter directement sur des sujets biens prcis pour vite avoir la solution  nos proccupations en changeant avec des pros.

----------


## noramokh

c'est trs bon et avantageux           :plusser

----------


## absot

Si par exemple, nous avons ajout une comptence avec un certain niveau et quelqu'un a valid cette comptence, sera-t-il possible  terme de pouvoir modifier le niveau de cette comptence en gardant la confirmation sans devoir la supprimer et donc perdre la confirmation?

Cela peut donner des ides  des malins de mettre des comptences  des niveaux 'connaissance' et une fois confirm par quelqu'un, de passer cette comptence  'expert' mais au moins de baisser le niveau comme de passer de 'expert'  'intermdiaire' par exemple?

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Est-ce possible d'enlever l'indexation dans les moteurs de recherches de nos profils ( forum / pro ) ?

----------


## tchize_

Bonjour,

quelqu'un peux me dire comment modifier son avatar sur le profil pro? C'est toujours mon ancien avatar du forum. J'ai supprim / remplac mon avatar et mon image sur le forum, mais rien  faire, sur le profil pro, a reste la mme, et je ne vois pas de bouton pour en changer.

----------


## Bovino

Dans le profil pro, ce n'est pas ton avatar qui est affich mais ton portrait renseign dans le profil forum il me semble.

----------


## tchize_

oui, oui, j'ai bien vir les deux de mon profil forum, visiblement il fallait attendre (trs) longtemps pour que a se synchronize  ::):

----------


## Miistik

Je me lance pour faire mon profil pro et j'ai quelques soucis.

J'ai pas vu mon cole dans la liste : CPE Lyon - Filire Informatique et Rseaux de Communication (IRC)   : diplme ingnieur CTI en alternance ou non.

Ensuite, pour les langues, je trouve que le gap entre Niveau Professionnel et Bilingue est trop important. Personnellement, je suis entre les deux.


Voil merci.

----------


## khayyam90

Si une cole est absente de la liste propose, tu as de quoi faire une demande pour ajouter une nouvelle cole dans la liste  :;):

----------


## Escapetiger

Bonjour,
Certains membres de dvp ne peuvent pas uploader leur CV par absence de cette rubrique dans leur profil pro, comme dans le post ci-dessous :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15.../cv/deposer-cv
_Dposer son CV_

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

je suis en train de remplir compltement mon profil (avec un autre compte perso nominatif).
j'ai remarqu ce bug.

Dans PArcours Pro, pour le champs "Description des missions " d'une exprience, et bien il semble que les retours  la ligne ne soient pas pris en compte dans la partie front-prsentation. tout est affich inline....beurf pas beau!
Pourtant en revenant en mode dition, on s'aperoit qu'ils ont bien t enregistrs.

C'est une trs belle initiative ce profil pro. Est-ce que je peux post ici des ides de fonctionnalits ou bien il y a un email ddi ?
Attention, j'en ai plein (surtout depuis que Worketer est offline)

Edit Anomaly: Ce dfaut est corrig.  :;):

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Super 
> 
> Petites remarques :
> - que les coles soient valides  la main, je comprends, mais pour les comptences, a risque de te prendre pas mal de temps... A mon avis il vaudrait mieux laisser une saisie libre
> - dans l'onglet Localisation, ce n'est pas trs clair qu'il faut cliquer sur "carte des membres" pour indiquer sa position
> - j'aime beaucoup la visualisation de l'activit ( la Github), mais ce serait plus clair si on voyait au moins le mois


ayant vu d'autres systmes, je ne peux que vous suggrer cette ide et aspect l pour les connaissances.

il ne faut pas mlanger les savoir-faire et les connaissances  et les comptences.
Avoir dans une mme liste "Cration de site internet" (savoir-faire), dveloppement language C (comptence) et SEO (connaissances)   rend les choses trs farfelues. Je viens de rentrer mon profil perso (nom en pv) et a met vraiment le souc !
il faut donc catgoriser les choses (savoir-faire, en connaissances et puis en comptences)
Le niveau en face est une bonne ide, mais souvant en entretien on nous demande sans cesse : le nb d'anne d'exprience et/ou le nombre de projet, donc si on pourrait aussi le mettre ce serait bien.

une dernire chose, avoir un cran de saisi rapide faon worketer (grille 1n2 cases ) cocher regroupes) : on les affiche tous et on coche ceux qui nous concerne (bien sr en face de chacun il y aurait une liste droulante pour le niveau , la dure et le nombre de projets)

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

suite  la discussion ouverte l-bas :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...t/#post8247636

je ne peux vous conseiller d'ajouter un bouton qui permetterait  un consultant/recruteur de dire qu'il a t intresser par un profil (ainsi vous auriez un suivi de l'utilit de cette fonctionnalit du profil pro)  et dans la foule, d'envoyer un message perso au profil pour lui dire qu'il a t vu (si on peut s'avoir par qui ce serait encore mieux ;-)  faon viadeo...)

----------

